
Libgnutls: fix issue when p11-kit trust store 4 certif verif (GNUTLS-SA-2016-2) - based2
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.network.gnutls.general/4142
======
based2
[https://www.gnutls.org/security.html](https://www.gnutls.org/security.html)

